# LGB 20670 Track cleaning loco and power requirements



## Terminator1983 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello, everyone I am new to this site. I just recently purchased an LGB Track cleaning locomotive 20670 which works great. My question is I have a mrc 7000 sound and power that runs my lgb trains and runs them great it ran the track cleaning locomotive but it was running very slow even at the highest speed. Am wondering if this is normal or Do I need to get the lgb 50060 transformer and speed control 50070 like the manual states or will the mrc 7000 be powerful enough to handle the track cleaning locomotive?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB track cleaning loco has 2 identical motors, however they run in opposite directions thus giving a big load. 
And this engine likes higher voltages I find. 
My friend had one that ran poorly until he swapped the cleaning motor leads to make both motors run in the same direction. 

Looks like the 7000 is a 60 va unit, and the output voltage most likely drops as the load increases on this unit. The LGB track cleaner will run slow if this occurs.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Term, mine has a small black cap at the front of the cab roof. If you carefully lift it off you will fine a speed control. You can adjust the speed of the engine by the post . As I recall clockwise increases speed and counter clockwise slows it down. You should run the unit at maximum voltage, this helps with the grinding wheels. Use the pot on the roof to adjust the speed. In this case slow forward speed is better. I use this engine only when the track hasn't been used for a long time and it is very dirty. For routine cleaning I use a green bright cleaning pad on a drywall sanding pole. Chuck


----------

